# Purizon cat dry food is this good food



## SILVERKINGS (Jun 17, 2019)

hi my two cats Luther n Zeus British shorthairs have quite a few brands of cat food in rotation. I have just discovered Purizon which they currently have very little of each day. Reason being I’ve read dry cat food isn’t as good as wet. They love it though. So I’m thinking as long as are fed on mainly wet should be fine. What do other ppl think in regards to this food


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @SILVERKINGS and welcome 

Purizon is high in protein and fats (44% protein and 20% fats) so with that many calories you wouldn't want to give them much - just a few pieces a day as treats, if they are having mainly wet food, or they will soon become overweight. Also, for some reason Purizon contains several different kinds of fruit, strange ingredients to add to cat food as fruit is not a normal part of the diet of an obligate carnivore.

Perhaps the fruit is there to acidify the urinary tract, and prevent struvite stones. But diets designed to prevent the formation of struvite stones in the bladder , make cats produce urine that is more acidic than normal, and if urinary acidification is taken too far calcium oxalate stones can occur.

Although Purizon is grain free it contains 18% potatoes, so is very high in carbs. A cat living wild would eat no more than 1% or 2% carbs. 18% would be fattening if your cats ate much of this food.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

@chillminx is the cat food guru on here so I basically go by anything she says 

My newest cat, Fili, is currently on Purizon having transferred from Royal Canin dry (blurgh). I am transitioning him to wet food - currently he has one meal of Purizon (fish) and two wet meals (Thrive).

My preferred dry food is Orijen: http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/cat-food/dry-cat-food/orijen-cat-kitten/

I now use it as a treat for my Sandy who adores it! It's not perfect, but I like that the meats are fresh and dehydrated.

Another option to consider is Pure Pet Foods - https://purepetfood.co.uk/ - it's dehydrated food that you add water to and make it a wet food. However I tend to use it as a food topper.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My answer is no dry is good for cats, but having read chillminx's description of the ingredients I have to say that this one isn't either.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

lorilu said:


> My answer is no dry is good for cats, but having read chillminx's description of the ingredients I have to say that this one isn't either.


Would you say it's better than e.g. Royal Canin, Hills etc though?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

sandy-cat said:


> Would you say it's better than e.g. Royal Canin, Hills etc though?


No. No dry is "better" than any other. It's all bad. I am not trying to be offensive. This is my unwavering opinion about kibble and cats. Most members here know that about me, I only mention it because I don't want you to think I'm trying to be snarky. I'm not, I promise. I simply believe that there is no good dry kibble, it is all bad for cats and there isn't any reason to give it to a cat. I cannot compromise on this. xx


----------



## SILVERKINGS (Jun 17, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hello @SILVERKINGS and welcome
> 
> Purizon is high in protein and fats (44% protein and 20% fats) so with that many calories you wouldn't want to give them much - just a few pieces a day as treats, if they are having mainly wet food, or they will soon become overweight. Also, for some reason Purizon contains several different kinds of fruit, strange ingredients to add to cat food as fruit is not a normal part of the diet of an obligate carnivore.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for that I count out 10 pieces each per day to each cat I can see where you are coming from, but as they have a combination of other foods I did think it would be ok I'm guessing it's still a lot to feed if you are counting the amount over a week 70 tiny pieces a week per cat


----------

